# Supporting Boys or Girls When the Line Isn’t Clear



## Scott (Dec 5, 2006)

This is so sad for these children. It is shocking that there are even law protecting this. 

Supporting Boys or Girls When the Line Isn’t Clear


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, these parents have FED confusion!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 5, 2006)

God help us.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 5, 2006)

You know, it makes me wonder if any of these parents have voted in support of the homosexual marriage amendments and civil unions, in their states.

And is this God's way of fullfilling Romans 1 of giving them over to a reprobate mind.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Okay, these parents have FED confusion!



"FED"?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes...Fed.

It is normal for some children to go through a stage (and usually around three as in the article) where a boy wants to dress up (because it's fun and artsy) or imitates mama nursing the baby...or a girl insists she's a boy (because boys have more fun...supposedly). It's "the grass is greener on the other side" thing. Parents can guide a child in their gender given roles without a) screeching and having fits and panicking and b) without feeding the confusion.

(Adam, do you think that about sums it up)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, I agree Colleen, well said!

The same goes with older kids too from my experience. Some boys who are "artsy" can be lead by society into believing they are gay, when that's not the case at all.

Some "tomboy" girls are told they must be gay as well. THis kind of thing often becomes a self fulfilled prophecy. The kids are told they must be gay and often many of them believe it, especially if they've been told this for many years.

I teach that sexuality is a CHOICE. You can choose to be with anyone you want or even no one. While we all (well, most) have sexual desires, feelings, temptations, etc. controlling those things is a discipline like many other disciplines except it may be more difficult to develop and strengthen than other disciplines.

Also, what's very important is teaching children what love is. Far too many people (children and adults) have no idea what love is. Many confuse sexual feelings for love. or a strong emotional feeling for love, etc. and because of that get into relationships that destroy them (gay or straight!)

Well, I think I may be getting off subject, blame Colleen


----------



## turmeric (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't read the article because I haven't subscribed to New York Times, so I have no idea what you're all reacting to.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not subbed, but I was able to read it...strange. You know, sometimes I can read there and sometimes not.

Just picture parents that are letting their boys be called she and go to school in pink tops, skirts, and pigtails.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Yes...Fed.
> 
> It is normal for some children to go through a stage (and usually around three as in the article) where a boy wants to dress up (because it's fun and artsy) or imitates mama nursing the baby...or a girl insists she's a boy (because boys have more fun...supposedly). It's "the grass is greener on the other side" thing. Parents can guide a child in their gender given roles without a) screeching and having fits and panicking and b) without feeding the confusion.
> 
> (Adam, do you think that about sums it up)



I did not understand your use of the word, "FED"; I thought it was another internet acronym that I was not aware of.

carry on...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, I'm famous for those, I guess.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 5, 2006)

That's absolutely bizzare.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 5, 2006)

That's all right - we have a gal at work who's going through "gender reassignment therapy" and wants to be called "he" and "him" all the time now, too. Fortunately, I don't have to work with, er, um, whaterver...much so I won't have occasion to have to do this.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 5, 2006)

Crazy. I agree with the whole idea that you can feed these impulses in your child and turn them into something they're not. 

To me, the big thing in these sorts of articles is that new studies show that 99.7 percent of all new studies do not acknowledge Christ as Lord and Savior and are therefore flawed at the outset, rendering the opinions of pre-eminent psychologists, scientists, and secular humanists irrelevant.  

Where will it end?


----------

